# Has anyone experienced a misdiagnosed vanishing twin syndrome?



## Colesmommy20

I'm 31w5d pregnant . This is my first pregnancy and child. I'm 20 years old. I found out I was pregnant at 5 weeks. At my first appointment at 6 weeks I found out I was carrying twins both with strong heartbeats. At about 14 weeks I found out one of the twins had vanished. I had absolutely no signs or anything. I had my last ultrasound at 19 weeks because baby a is doing well. I knew I was having twins before I even found out. And I was devastated when I found out I lost one. For awhile after I found out I was kinda just coping with the loss and trying to keep it together for baby a. In the last few weeks though I've been having a weird feeling that I still might be pregnant with both. It might sound crazy or just that I'm getting my hopes up but I can't help but wonder. I've mentioned it to my doctor and she refuses to give me another ultrasound because she said she was positive there is only one baby. My pre pregnancy weight was 105 and I've gained almost 30 by week 30. I've measured ahead by two weeks my whole pregnancy. My last appointment , she went to hear his heartbeat and put it on my right side because that's where she has always found it. We heard a faint heartbeat but not very strong so she moved to the left side where she found a strong heartbeat but I've never felt him on that side. She told me he was head down but it made no sense to me because I feel a lump where his butt would be in the middle of my belly right below my rib cage... And also a huge lump of what feels like a butt or a body also taking up my whole entire right side almost into my back which I figured he stayed on that side my entire pregnancy because I have a tilted uterus but now that he's head down It's not just legs. He also gets the hiccups a lot and if he's head down it seems like I would feel them in my lower belly but I dont. It's sometimes in my lower belly and most of the time in my right side right under my boob or way back into my right side. Just in the last few weeks I've felt kicks and punches what feels like everywhere. I never ever once felt him on my left side my entire pregnancy but now I feel kicks over there in the middle of my belly and on the right side. I just want someone to help me understand. I don't like feeling like I'm going crazy....


----------



## bunnyhop

I am sorry for the loss of your twin, on your 14 and 19 week scan you would have been able to see a second twin there would be no way of hiding it :hugs:


----------



## Colesmommy20

I know some people find out at 5 months or don't even know until they deliver.


----------



## Colesmommy20

I know some people find out at 5 months or don't even know until they deliver.


----------



## bunnyhop

What country are you based in? Can you go and pay for a private scan for your own piece of mind?


----------



## Colesmommy20

I don't have the money for that


----------



## bunnyhop

Im sorry I cannot be more help, twins tend to measure 6-8 weeks though just to give you an indication. My single pregnancies where around 2 weeks ahead :thumbup:


----------



## helloeveryone

Sorry no way at 19 weeks would they not be able to see baby at a scan, 

Baby do kick and punch so that might be why you are feel a lot of movement.


----------



## skyesmom

i had a friend who was missed out on an ultrasound up until the birth. she was tiny, around 1 kg/2 pounds and docs only ever found her brother on the ultrasound, who was huge in comparison (3.5 kg/ 7 pounds). those were the '80s though and the ultrasound machines were crappier than today. 

i really wish your intuition is right, and although the chances are minimal to nothing, you never know. everything is possible in this universe and nature has tricked doctors and people oh so many times up to now... all the best to you!


----------

